# Facial expressions!



## Sammy J. (Sep 7, 2009)

I wish I could have taken a picture of my dog’s face yesterday afternoon. We have always ended our walk at home, sometimes cut through the yard and sometimes up the driveway. 

Today I was doing a double loop back past our home. When we got back to our house, she looked up at the house and stated to turn. A small correction and we continued towards the drive way. When we reached the drive way, she again looked up the drive, and again a small correction. THEN, she looked at me, looked at our house, and back at me as if to say, what are YOU doing? You could see the confusion in her expression. It was all I could do to stop laughing and petting her!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Why did you correct her for it? It seems like if you always end at home she is just doing what you had taught her previously. No wonder she was confused!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

i don't think she meant a correction as in telling the dog she did something wrong, but a correction to say " we're doing it a bit different today" Benny gets used to the same routine and gives me that look when I suddenly mix it up. Benny is used to being fed right after our morning walk but on a the few instances I I feed him later he keeps looking at me like " Aren't you forgetting something?.


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

If they were doing obedience, you often have to watch for habit taking over and the dog not paying attention. I don't always do a 'finish' after a recall for just that reason...

And don't you just LOVE those 'looks'?!?!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden does the arched eyebrow. His whole body language is "are you serious???"


----------



## Sammy J. (Sep 7, 2009)

I keep Bonnie on "heal" untill released! When she looks off and starts to turn, I remind her she is on heal, with just the word. In two weeks she no longer will pull any at all. If the lead gets snug, she backs off.


----------

